# WOC: Favorite Matte Lipsticks



## Curly1908 (Aug 31, 2010)

The title says it all.  Name 'em!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Aug 31, 2010)

MAC HONEYLOVE
MAC Pink Plaid
Revlon Strawberry Suede


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 1, 2010)

MAC Honeylove & MAC Velvet Teddy.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Sep 1, 2010)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## iadorepretty (Sep 1, 2010)

Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy and Honeylove


----------



## AcousticSoul (Sep 11, 2010)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## L281173 (Sep 12, 2010)

So Chaud


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked up Velvet Teddy today...how did i not know about this?! so i say Velvet Teddy and I also like Ruby Woo.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm...it seems that MAC Velvet Teddy & Honeylove are must haves?

I'm unsure as to how they would look on NW50 skin though...

The swatches I just googled didn't seem flattering. :/


----------



## MACandie2012 (Sep 14, 2010)

So Chaud and Ruby Woo


----------



## equiworks (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm really starting to like Matte's, I can't wait to hear some reccommendations!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone tried the mattes from Revlon? They look sexy!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to LOVE Glam lipstick by MAC.  Do you all remember that color? It was so hot! You all named some really good ones.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mac: So Chaud


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 5, 2010)

MAC: Diva, Honeylove, Please Me, Ruby Woo, Taupe, Velvet Teddy

Revlon: Pink About It, Smoked Peach, Strawberry Suede, Really Red


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 11, 2010)

ruby woo, its a staple


----------

